
I'm going to explain what's going on when data is encrypted - jxub
https://twitter.com/colmmacc/status/1101565626869407744
======
johannsg
I hardly think that twitter is the right medium for this, so for your reading
pleasure, here is the dump of the tweets:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b6Ulqo8Ja33x_bqvPtuOfzie...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b6Ulqo8Ja33x_bqvPtuOfzie3XbyHzTM4YxWnimVdzU/edit?usp=sharing)

